# Grey Muzzle Organization



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

The Grey Muzzle Fact Sheet 



“We envision a world where no old dog 
dies alone and afraid.” 
The Grey Muzzle Organization improves the lives of old dogs who have been abandoned or left homeless by helping animal shelters, rescue groups, and sanctuaries around the country build adoption and hospice programs for the special needs of senior dogs.
Grey Muzzle believes that:


· Old dogs have much to teach us about patience, respect, responsibility, and loyalty.
· Old dogs with only a few years, months, weeks, or even days left deserve a place to finish their lives where they are loved and cared for.
· Our canine friends are not “disposable,” they are a lifelong commitment.
Senior dogs are abandoned for many reasons: the family moves, the owner won’t or can’t provide needed medical care, or they just aren’t “fun” anymore. Once homeless, senior dogs often find it particularly hard to survive in large shelters and can deteriorate rapidly. Old dogs get stiff and sore lying on the cement floors in shelters. They often need dental work, which may be too expensive for shelters to provide and discourages adopters. Kennel cough, which is rampant in shelters, can be very dangerous for an older dog. Adopters often pass by old dogs on their way to the puppies. 



Yet old dogs have much to give. They enjoy life’s pleasures just as much as a younger dog, simply at a slower pace and with fewer demands. Old dogs enrich the lives of those who want a calm, settled pet and are great companions for senior humans. Some success has been achieved by shelters and rescue organizations that focus on the needs of senior dogs and help match them with people that can appreciate and benefit from their affection and loyalty. However, the need is great, and this success requires funding. 



This is where The Grey Muzzle Organization can help! The Grey Muzzle mission encompasses granting financial assistance to organizations that provide care for homeless senior dogs; creating educational programs and resources for those considering adopting a senior dog; and, finally, educating that our old canine friends are not “disposable,” but rather a rewarding lifelong commitment. Examples of programs currently being funded include cots for senior dogs in shelters, medical expenses for dogs in hospice care, and a seniors-for-seniors adoption program. 



The Grey Muzzle Organization (www.greymuzzle.org) was founded in 2008 as a national, nonprofit corporation. The Organization received 501(c)(3) tax exempt approval in July 2008. Grants, special program sponsorship, and financial funding are provided through the generosity of public donations. Grey Muzzle board members come from a diverse background of experience and knowledge, all sharing their common love for dogs. The Grey Muzzle Organization is also very fortunate to have an advisory board of distinguished veterinarians, animal welfare organization executives, non-profit experts, animal trainers, pet nutritionists, and naturopathies. 



To find out more about The Grey Muzzle Organization and how you can help please visit http://www.greymuzzle.org, or email [email protected]. 

For immediate contact please call Julie Nowicki, President, at 919.529.0309


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I met a couple with this organization at a pet expo a few weeks ago and picked up some literature. Sounds like a good organization!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Sounds like a wonderful organization!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

That's wonderful. Here is a link to a beautiful story by Grace Saalsaa called "The Old Dog":

http://www.bordercollierescuetn.com/grace1.php

Grace has written some of the most wonderful rescue stories around, and she now has a book out - "A Perfectly Good Dog".


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

The link for this organization is not working.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

It's because there's a comma in the post above:
http://www.greymuzzle.org/


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

Geez, thanks for letting me know. I didn't even notice it. LOL.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What a fantastic idea. I am such a sucker for a grey muzzle. I have taken in two seniors on a hospice basis and it has been very rewarding. 

I think there is a special place in **** for the folks that cast off their old dogs.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Remo
> I think there is a special place in **** for the folks that cast off their old dogs.


Amen!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I had not heard of them before. I really like how they have their website neatly organized, too.


----------

